# Guiding Lights star Kim Zimmer



## hortoen (Jul 10, 2007)

Kim is playing the rolr of Reva Shayne in that series and it's really
amazing how she's packin' the pounds on, Enjoy the attached pics 

View attachment kz1.jpg


View attachment KZ_1999.jpg


View attachment KZ_2000.jpg


View attachment kz_2002.jpg


View attachment kz_2005.jpg


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 10, 2007)

She looks really tanned.


----------



## Fatgirlfan (Jul 10, 2007)

forget 'bout her. Yesterday there was a bbw and possible fa moment. Ashlee and coop were watching a movie. Now Ashlee likes Coop but she doesn't think she has a chance with him. But while watching the movie at her place he got a "hard on" while being close to Ashlee. So to deal with it coop rushes to the bathroom and tries to "calm down". The story then swithced to another sub-plot.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jul 10, 2007)

Yes I love Reba Shayne on Guiding Light I think alot of other actresses need to gain some weight because they'd look a lot better if they did. I mean on All My Children Kendall Hart Slater (Alicia Minshew) she's gaining more weight because she's playing the role now that she's pregnant with her Husband's Baby and Greenlee now being played by Sabine Singh needs to gain some weight she's not twiggy but she still needs to gain some weight. For ANTM Tyra did something she put 2 Plus Size Women on there this past Season Diane and Whtiney and they were rocking that Modeling I was so proud that Plus Size Women were in Competition but I want a Plus Size Woman to Win America's Next Top Model


----------



## hortoen (Jul 23, 2008)

I was blown away when I saw Kim Zimmer in recent GL episodes.
WOW she has really gotten big. I really couldn't trust my eyes.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=svoWpIONxGU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=pbsOdLaUseA

also some pics attached showing Kim at the Daytime Emmys last month and to compare a pic from 2005.

I really like her look now. 

View attachment KIMZ_SLIM.jpg


View attachment kimz_5.jpg


View attachment kimz_6.jpg


View attachment kimz_2.jpg


----------

